# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Who to engage on wall removal

## Ashes

Id like to explore the cost and feasibility of removing a ground floor wall between our dining and kitchen area as part of a larger remodel on our double story house.  The wall is fully in tact so cant see its structure.
i wont ask if it is load bearing or not on the forum but just after advice on who I should contact to advise on feasibility, design,  cost etc.   Our council will require a building permit if any of the wall is load bearing. 
What are our first steps and who do I call?

----------


## johnc

Start with a builder.

----------


## METRIX

Start with an Engineer, he / she will document what needs to be done, then get a builder to do the work.

----------


## Bloss

Start by seeing if you can get access to plans. Local council should have them and they might give a clue as to which of the internal walls are load bearing - usually some will be some won't. 
The joist should all be oriented the same way so the plans should show what walls have joists sitting on them and which don't. You might be lucky and be able to knock them out without adding support beams etc, you might not. How the support is dealt with is often down to aesthetics - for example if you are happy to have a beam or part of it intruding into the new space, or want it to be a seamless flat ceiling through to the revised space. 
If you get an engineer as suggested by Metrix then they'll want to look at the plans anyway so you might as well get a copy and see for yourself first. You'll still need that engineering advise on what beams or other structures will be needed to make the changes you are after.

----------


## Ashes

Im getting in a structural engineer for an initial inspection.   I have the house plans so hopefully that helps.  Given it is a ground floor internal wall on a slab I suspect they will need to do an internal visual inspection on the wall as they will not be able to see what is on top of it. What would this normally involve?  What can I expect from an initial inspection?

----------


## METRIX

> I’m getting in a structural engineer for an initial inspection.   I have the house plans so hopefully that helps.  Given it is a ground floor internal wall on a slab I suspect they will need to do an internal visual inspection on the wall as they will not be able to see what is on top of it. What would this normally involve?  What can I expect from an initial inspection?

  They won't need to view the internals of the wall, a set of plans will show them what's going on and standard building principals apply to the wall and what's on top of it.

----------


## Ashes

I got a structural engineer in yesterday and they will be drawing up the plan for it. 4m steel beam will be required and can be concealed in the roof.  Now the fun bit...building permit and finding a builder to do the job.

----------


## METRIX

Really, steel for a 4m opening.
Can you ask them for an equivelant solution using LVL, these are much easier than stuffing around with steel.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  Although it's probably due to restricted height between the floor joists. I assume you mean concealed between the first & second floor space ie: the 'roof' of the lower floor.

----------


## Ashes

Thanks for that. I’ll see if our engineer can provide both steel and LVL options.

----------


## METRIX

Is it a single or 2 story house?

----------


## Ashes

2 story. Beam is to go in roof cavity of the ground floor. Around 240mm space between ceiling and upper floor.

----------


## METRIX

Ok that explains why steel is to be used

----------


## METRIX

> Hi Our renovations builder has 35 years experience and can help you with this. You need a builder or engineer to assess this.  
> thanks Nick

  
Your a bit late Nick, and this forum is not meant for you to advertise your services.

----------

